# Carved a Fun File Off E-bay



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Did this on a chunk of 4x10 Red Fir, wound up being 3.25" x 9.25" x 14.75" after planing it down. Bits used were 1/4" end mill for roughing & 1/8" ball nose for finish. Carve is 2.75" deep. Did the roughing yesterday and the finish this morning. Stained w/Minwax Golden Pecan.

Got the file off e-bay.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

How the heck did you get a 3D image of Stick ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Very impressive.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

How deep is the file?.. looks great, I've seen that image before in carving files. Tried carving it by hand...


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone!



Scottart said:


> How deep is the file?.. looks great, I've seen that image before in carving files. Tried carving it by hand...


The wood I used was 3.25" thick so the file was setup to CNC carve at 2.75" deep.

Hope this pic shows the depth a little better.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Gale


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Very cool!!!!!

Looks like that guy's been married a long time ....... and had daughters.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gale I saw that file and thought it was neat so I'm glad you carved it. You got the depth of the model sized right, lots of detail but not distorted. Good choice of stain color for the old man.

Great carving, keep them coming!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Reminds me of how I feel some mornings. :grin:


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey where did you get my picture from...nice looks better every time I look at it


----------

